# i dnt know wat this means...... HELP ME????!!



## vr6bwoy (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok I dnt know what's going on but I was checking my oil bout 5 mins ago and I noticed metal filings on the end of the dipstick. Its crazy... anyone have any suggestions???? Please help!!! It a 98 jetta vr6.


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

vr6bwoy said:


> Ok I dnt know what's going on but I was checking my oil bout 5 mins ago and I noticed metal filings on the end of the dipstick. Its crazy... anyone have any suggestions???? Please help!!! It a 98 jetta vr6.


 HMMMM. 

Visible metal "powder" is not always alarming depending on the miles on the oil, motor condition, ect. . . 


There are a few things you can do. 

You can change your oil and see if it continues. Also, see if the metal flakes will stick to a magnet. Iron (engine block) will stick to a magnet. Aluminium (top end/valve train) will not. Of course there is stainless steel and iron in the valve train, but this is a "ruff" guesstimate. 

You can take a sample of your oil and send it to a lab like Blackstone and they will test it, report everything they find in it, and give you their opinion on what going on in your engine. 

You can also just ignore it, keep up with the oil changes and drive it.


----------



## rdezsofi (Sep 21, 2010)

What color? I'll bet you have a bearing getting ready to go.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

When was the last time you changed the oil?


----------

